# ATV/UTV Rental with tracks?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking to rent an ATV/UTV with tracks. Anyone have a lead on a place that rents something like that? Probably would need it for 2 or 3 days mid Dec-late Jan.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is a place in Morgan that rents UTV's with tracks. I don't know where you are located. They should have them on by December.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Reb- thanks for the info- that helped a lot. They also have a place a little closer to me in Provo. 
My son has a Dec-Jan elk hunt and tracks might make things easier.

..


----------

